# February "Best Buddies" Photo Contest



## RickGibbs

Submit your photos for the category "Best Buddies" through February 15th at midnight.

Best buddies....you decide what fits the theme. Pictures with another dog, a cat or other pet. Maybe with your kids? 

Again, you can submit your photo in this thread, or e-mail them directly to me at [email protected].

Any questions, please let me know....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker's favourite toys, a rubber football, and sticks/leaves from the gardens lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Here's my submission.... Carson and MacGyver.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

aww, those are cute! It was hard for me to enter just because Tucker is the only dog, and theres no other pets besides Maggie (rabbit) who he'd probably eat if I tried to take a picture with haha.


----------



## Brady-n-Bindi

*Puppy Love*

Here are my favorites of Brady and Bindi. Brady has his arm around his little sister.
Brady and nephew Joseph


----------



## jeffreyzone

Here are two photos. Rick, I trust you to pick the right one for the contest. Dottie loved Austin so deeply. In the second photo, they are chewing the same Nylabone, which is something they did regularly.

Dottie and Austin


----------



## anastazija

*Father and son*

Aron and his father. :


----------



## Selena

If You Have More Than One Pup Can You Enter More Than One Photo?
For Example One Of Each Or Coupled.


----------



## Maggies mom

Selena D Taylor said:


> If You Have More Than One Pup Can You Enter More Than One Photo?
> For Example One Of Each Or Coupled.


Yes......... I do...... Per Rick's permission...........


----------



## Selena

Maggies mom said:


> Yes......... I do...... Per Rick's permission...........


OKAY......I HAVE NEVER DONE THE CONTEST. I THINK THERE IS SOME CONFUSION. I HAVE FOUR DOGS AND WANTED TO KNOW THE RULES. CAN I ENTER A FEW PICTURES OF MY PUPS. I WASN'T MAKING AN EXAMPLE OF ANYONE. I JUST WANTED TO KNOW SO IF I COULD ONLY USE ONE I COULD PICK THE ONE I THINK IS BEST.

OKAY ITS BEEN A LONG AND HORRABLE DAY I THINK I MISS INTERPRETED THAT.. I APOLOGIZE:doh: I DONT KNOW WHERE MY HEAD IS. OKAY WELL MAYBE I DO. (DONT ANSWER THAT) LOL.


----------



## ty823

RickGibbs said:


> Submit your photos for the category "Best Buddies" through January 15th at midnight.
> 
> Best buddies....you decide what fits the theme. Pictures with another dog, a cat or other pet. Maybe with your kids?
> 
> Again, you can submit your photo in this thread, or e-mail them directly to me at [email protected].
> 
> Any questions, please let me know....



Rick, I'm guessing this should say Feb. 15th? Sorry to be a smarta$$


----------



## Maggies mom

Selena D Taylor said:


> OKAY......I HAVE NEVER DONE THE CONTEST. I THINK THERE IS SOME CONFUSION. I HAVE FOUR DOGS AND WANTED TO KNOW THE RULES. CAN I ENTER A FEW PICTURES OF MY PUPS. I WASN'T MAKING AN EXAMPLE OF ANYONE. I JUST WANTED TO KNOW SO IF I COULD ONLY USE ONE I COULD PICK THE ONE I THINK IS BEST.


No problem....... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ty823

Heres my entry- Lucy & Gia..... even though they were growling at each other and not best buddies at the time......


----------



## jeffreyzone

Maggies mom said:


> Here's Abbie's:


This is looking like we could do an entire "Best Buddy" calendar from just one month's submissions!


----------



## Selena

i LIKE THIS ONE.  ITS LACY AND HER BABY ELLA.


----------



## PeggyK

Here's my entry-Coach and his cousin Scout. Scout had just finished a fast "puppy run" jumped up turned around and flopped down on a sleeping Coach. I don't know how to get a picture from the gallery to a post-let's see 



















Here's one of Coach using Oakley as a pillow


----------



## goldenlovers

*Aries & Hunter*

Aries 9 months old Hunter 9.5 weeks old..


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I'll give it a shot.
Abby and Coco at the river.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Great pics so far guys. Keep it up!!!! 

I already don't have a chance in hell of winning.  But i'm cool with that.


----------



## Maggies mom

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Great pics so far guys. Keep it up!!!!
> 
> I already don't have a chance in hell of winning.  But i'm cool with that.


You dont know that..................Everyone has different taste....


----------



## Marijello

*Nala & Rex...*









Here's my submission: Nala loving on Rex...and her favorite monkey close by!


----------



## monomer

Hey Rick... I've got this really sweet pic I'm using for my desktop but it doesn't belong to me. I 'snagged it' offa this website some time ago and don't remember who it actually belongs to, though I did converse with the true owner at the time of the 'theft'. Can I enter it? And if the owner sees it they can claim it... its just that I think its soooooo cute. What's the rule-book say? I don't want to 'open the door' to wholesale picture snatching on the internet...


----------



## RickGibbs

monomer said:


> Hey Rick... I've got this really sweet pic I'm using for my desktop but it doesn't belong to me. I 'snagged it' offa this website some time ago and don't remember who it actually belongs to, though I did converse with the true owner at the time of the 'theft'. Can I enter it? And if the owner sees it they can claim it... its just that I think its soooooo cute. What's the rule-book say? I don't want to 'open the door' to wholesale picture snatching on the internet...


We've decided in the past that we can't submit pictures of other people's dogs.... You don't know who the member was? Maybe post it here and that member will claim it or someone else will remember who it belonged to....


----------



## monomer

Okay rick, gotcha...

Ahemmmm... who ever is the owner of this picture... I really think it is cute and could just be this month's winning entry... Please step up to claim it. Anyone?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Oh, that's adorable...if no one claims it....I will.


----------



## BridiesMum

These 2 are Bridie (Goldie) & Gizmo (Shih Tzu) they are the bestest of friends


----------



## Brandy's Mom

This is an impossible contest because each and every picture is absolutely adorable! I guess they really melt my heart because they all show just how loving goldens are. Great job, everyone!


----------



## vrocco1

Peggyk,

I love this picture. Coach is like a big bear...


----------



## RickGibbs

Brandy's Mom said:


> This is an impossible contest because each and every picture is absolutely adorable! I guess they really melt my heart because they all show just how loving goldens are. Great job, everyone!


I agree...and I'm surprised that we've already gotten so many pictures. 

I guess, with voting seeming to be down for January, I was thinking that maybe people were losing interest already.... Maybe that ain't the case.


----------



## Maggies mom

RickGibbs said:


> I agree...and I'm surprised that we've already gotten so many pictures.
> 
> I guess, with voting seeming to be down for January, I was thinking that maybe people were losing interest already.... Maybe that ain't the case.


Rick where is your photo?????????????????


----------



## RickGibbs

Maggies mom said:


> Rick where is your photo?????????????????


I'll get one posted this month for both contests. I only did the puppy contest last month.


----------



## njb

Julie and her foster cat...(this is the discarded kitten that Julie saved from the woodpile).


----------



## Joe

Here is our submission for Best Buddies Photo Contest, 

*Kia and Lila:*









Original for Rick is here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/images/20511kia-lila2.JPG

Joe

BTW. I fixed everyone's attachment in this forum, because some of the thumbnails weren't showing up


----------



## njb

Joe said:


> Here is our submission for Best Buddies Photo Contest,
> *Kia and Lila:*
> Original for Rick is here:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/photo2url/images/20511kia-lila2.JPG
> Joe
> BTW. I fixed everyone's attachment in this forum, because some of the thumbnails weren't showing up


 
Oh man that is a great pic!


----------



## LauraEyes2

The first is my first Golden, Charlie with my college Roommate's cat, Murphy.










The Second is from when Vinny was a puppy


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well my entry obviously stinks lol I'm the only one who hasn't gotten a thank you for it... lol ah well... I dunno why I bother.


----------



## Joe

Guys, I just spoke to Rick..., please try to keep the number of submission at max. 2 photos per person. 
Otherwise it would be a real job to setup a voting.
Thanks.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs

njb said:


> Oh man that is a great pic!


I agree......I think Joe already has my vote.


----------



## Joe

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well my entry obviously stinks lol I'm the only one who hasn't gotten a thank you for it... lol ah well... I dunno why I bother.


I just gave you a thanks , then read your comment  Funny.
It's a beautiful picture.
Joe


----------



## Ninde'Gold

haha, thanks Joe  Your picture is awesome... now I think I know who's Goldens are on the top header hah I always wanted to ask but kept forgetting.


----------



## Joe

Yeah, you're right... Kia and Lila are also on our top header logo


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thought so! Very cute pictures!


----------



## njb

The voting is never going to get easier is it?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Probably not... lol

Just wait until the spring pictures with the perrdy flowers...lol I got my April picture all ready to go when the month gets here haha.


----------



## BridiesMum

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well my entry obviously stinks lol I'm the only one who hasn't gotten a thank you for it... lol ah well... I dunno why I bother.


I gave you a thanks cos I think your doggies are absolutely lovely :smooch:


----------



## RickGibbs

njb said:


> The voting is never going to get easier is it?


I agree.....I thought the Cutest Puppies would be tough....but these ain't gonna be any easier. Though, so far, I'm loving Joe's picture....


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well my entry obviously stinks lol I'm the only one who hasn't gotten a thank you for it... lol ah well... I dunno why I bother.


You're picture is cute too....I think people were just skipping over it because it lacked a "Buddy." Tucker takes great pictures...


----------



## nGoldenm

Here's Max's entry. Him and one of my parent's dogs, Lizzie:










I wish that I had a bigger and better quality pic of this one. Him and his "pet" duck:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

HOw about that one then... lol

j/k

I know... I'm probably the only person here without a 2nd dog and doesn't know anyone who has one....


----------



## Kindell

This was a photo from the summer with Maple's friends - Her Aunt Gracie (Golden) and Uncle Buster (Corgi)... I know I know... One of those dogs just doesn't belong - But look how guilty they look! It's priceless!

The 2nd photo is Maple with her best friend Lacey - My girlfriend and I had taken the two for a walk along the canal (which had just been drained resulting in very thick black sludge). Before we could even shout their names they had taken off and jumped into it... and we were laughing so hard we couldn't even speak! This photo by no means truly represents how dirty they really were!


----------



## monomer

GoldenLover84 said:


> ...I know... I'm probably the only person here without a 2nd dog and doesn't know anyone who has one....


Wow, that's a really a neat picture. So where did the 2nd dog come from? If the owner of the picture I posted a couple of pages back doesn't enter it, at this point, I'd vote for your picture.


----------



## jeffreyzone

Kindell said:


> The 2nd photo is Maple with her best friend Lacey - My girlfriend and I had taken the two for a walk along the canal (which had just been drained resulting in very thick black sludge). Before we could even shout their names they had taken off and jumped into it... and we were laughing so hard we couldn't even speak! This photo by no means truly represents how dirty they really were!


I spilled my coffee as I laughed at the photo of Maple and Lacey. They look so serious, but it's like they are posing the way the hunters of the early 20th century posed in front of their kills. It's like, _"Yes, we conquered the canal, and we wear the filth to prove it!"_

Thanks for posting!


----------



## jeffreyzone

ty823 said:


> Heres my entry- Lucy & Gia..... even though they were growling at each other and not best buddies at the time......


This is a great photo, and it could win in this category as well as another: "Synchronized Retrieving!"


----------



## Joe

When we are talking of best buddies. I dug out this old picture of Kia's pups. It's not a part of my submission, I just found it so nice, I wanted to share it with you, I really like it:


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Joe, that definitely has the "awwwwwww" factor!


----------



## Buuddy

*Buddy*

Best buddies! here is Buddy and his Buddy... and his other Buddy..


----------



## PeggyK

OMG Joe-I absolutely LOVE the picture of the puppies!!!


----------



## vrocco1

I agree Joe, that photo is awsome....


----------



## ontariogolden

Joe- you have such awesome pictures!

I LOVE everyone's pictures! Picking a favourite is impossible in any of these contests.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

Here's my fav pic of my girls. This was taken soon after Molly arrived as a foster dog and ended up staying


----------



## Buuddy

I love to GROAN lol just one of those moods today


----------



## vrocco1

Well, that is the first time I've been groaned at for saying I like a picture LOL


----------



## vrocco1

OMG...Groaned at twice in one thread LOL

Usually, it's the Idol threads that do it.


----------



## njb

Joe said:


> When we are talking of best buddies. I dug out this old picture of Kia's pups. It's not a part of my submission, I just found it so nice, I wanted to share it with you, I really like it:


and just why was that pic NOT in the cutest puppy contest?


----------



## Gldiebr

NJB - I think Joe has a tough time picking the best of his photos. They're ALL incredible! 

And thanks Buddy, for explaining your groans today. I was a tad confused. I love your Buddy picture - they look like 3 peas in a pod! LOL


----------



## njb

I don't remember who it was that told me how to find out what kind of camera folks are using--but am glad they did...I now want a cannon powershot like Joe's...lol...it takes great pics.


----------



## Joe

Buuudy groaned at me for adding that last photo?
I wonder why? I said it wasn't my submission... weird.


----------



## monomer

Buuddy said:


> Best buddies! here is Buddy and his Buddy... and his other Buddy..


Now that's funny... I don't care who you are, that's funnnnny!!!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Well here is a best buddies submission - my husband would kill me if he knew what I was posting...but it definitely shows three best buddies!


----------



## monomer

Hey, did the 'red one' just eat a marker?


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

LOL ...I totally thought that when I first noticed the spots!!! But, no, he actually just came that way....


----------



## monomer

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> LOL ...I totally thought that when I first noticed the spots!!! But, no, he actually just came that way....


Great! ...so you'll never lose him in a crowd of Goldens... as long as he keeps on a grinning.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

monomer said:


> Great! ...so you'll never lose him in a crowd of Goldens... as long as he keeps on a grinning.


Well, I figure I don't have to get him tatooed or microchipped because he has his own personal identification system!! LOL j/k


----------



## FranH

*Here is my submission.....*

Rosie's first day home.......Holly teaching her the art of chewing palm fronds


----------



## monomer

FranH said:


> ...chewing palm fronds


Okay Fran, go ahead and rub it in from Florida... just remember you gotta come back to Michigan sometime...


----------



## FranH

monomer said:


> Okay Fran, go ahead and rub it in from Florida... just remember you gotta come back to Michigan sometime...



Yep......will be back in May.......late May. Michigan is scary cold right now. 

Wish I could get some snow photos......just not possible here in South Florida


----------



## HovawartMom

Here is mine.Hope you like it.L


----------



## MILLIESMOM

goldenlovers said:


> Aries 9 months old Hunter 9.5 weeks old..


This is definately a fantastic picture!!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Millie and Pearl cuddling


----------



## RickGibbs

monomer said:


> Okay rick, gotcha...
> 
> Ahemmmm... who ever is the owner of this picture... I really think it is cute and could just be this month's winning entry... Please step up to claim it. Anyone?


I found the picture (after A LOT of searching) in the gallery:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=579&c=4

Belongs to liz, a member who hasn't been to the forum since December 2005. I sent a private message (because she has e-mails disabled) and I'm hoping she'll respond....


----------



## RickGibbs

RickGibbs said:


> I found the picture (after A LOT of searching) in the gallery:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=579&c=4
> 
> Belongs to liz, a member who hasn't been to the forum since December 2005. I sent a private message (because she has e-mails disabled) and I'm hoping she'll respond....


And though this one doesn't apply to the contest, this is another of her pictures and I love it:


----------



## LaurJen

njb said:


> I don't remember who it was that told me how to find out what kind of camera folks are using--but am glad they did...I now want a cannon powershot like Joe's...lol...it takes great pics.



Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit a minute... I have a Canon Powershot... mine don't turn out like that. I must be doing something wrong. OK, now I'm officially pouting!


----------



## LaurJen

MILLIESMOM said:


> Millie and Pearl cuddling


I just LOVE the puppies with the older dogs--how is one to pick a favorite????


----------



## BridiesMum

LaurJen said:


> Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit a minute... I have a Canon Powershot... mine don't turn out like that. I must be doing something wrong. OK, now I'm officially pouting!


 Hi there
I also have a Canon Powershot 400 and I cant get to take pics like that either, whats your secret of taking good pics of goldies 

Jackie


----------



## PeggyK

njb said:


> I don't remember who it was that told me how to find out what kind of camera folks are using--but am glad they did...I now want a cannon powershot like Joe's...lol...it takes great pics.


How do you do it? Thanks.


----------



## Joe

Well, every camera is different and there is no guide to making perfect photos. But, anyhow, I take almost all my photos using high speed setting on the camera, with display turned off, so it takes the picture right after I press the button. I sometimes use 'Vivid' setting ON, to give it a little better color, but not very often. That is all. Great photo is mostly about waiting for a good shot...
But you can cheat by getting some crazy expensive camera, which takes sequences of 10 or more photos per second. Then just choose one which looks the best


----------



## Joe

RickGibbs said:


> I found the picture (after A LOT of searching) in the gallery: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=579&c=4 Belongs to liz, a member who hasn't been to the forum since December 2005. I sent a private message (because she has e-mails disabled) and I'm hoping she'll respond....


Rick, I pm-ed you with her email, if you want to contact this user.
Joe


----------



## FranH

I also have a Canon Powershot....mine is 4 years old. It's the second one that I have owned I'm thinking of purchasing a new one. What model is everyone using? Mine is a S-30.


----------



## Joe

My first camera was Canon PowerShot S100:









... and was very happy with it... then later on I've got this 

Canon Powershot S1 IS
Steves Digicams - Canon Powershot S1 IS - User Review









... and that is a really good camera. We are using it for good 2 years now and it's really awesome. No need to get a new one. I also made all my videos with it. It's not a newest model and you can get it from Ebay for 100-150 dollars.

Here are some pictures, I have made with one or another of these digital cameras:

Flickr: Photos from 7stars7stones


----------



## LaurJen

Joe said:


> ... and was very happy with it... then later on I've got this
> 
> Canon Powershot S1 IS


And it's only 3.2 megapixels? I have the Powershot A95, which is 5.0 megapixels. I can't say I've been thrilled with it.


----------



## FranH

My first Canon Powershot was purchased back in 1998....


----------



## Joe

I think it has nothing to do with mega pixels. 
2-3 mega pixels can be just enough when you have good zoom. This one has 10x optical zoom and that is what makes a difference.
Anyhow, I think we've got off topic. Any new pictures?


----------



## Booker

Here's Booker and Mr. Mister...best bud's now...they're never far apart


----------



## mblondetoo

The bestest buddies in the whole world Abbey and Copen.


----------



## ontariogolden

ontariogolden said:


> Joe- you have such awesome pictures!
> 
> I LOVE everyone's pictures! Picking a favourite is impossible in any of these contests.


Cool... my first groan for saying I like pictures. 



Maybe I'm missing something. lol


----------



## jessme7

I got tons of pictures of Marley and Maya together, but I always have absolutely loved this one.








and this one is cute too.









Rick: (With so many cute pics out there, I doubt that I will win. But if I do, I can crop the date off the pic and email you the unresized photos)


----------



## RickGibbs

ontariogolden said:


> Cool... my first groan for saying I like pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something. lol


Buuddy was on a Groaning tear......just being Groan happy......


----------



## Hudson

*Best Buddies - Feb contest*

Here's my Best Buddies photo - Hudson all over his best buddy Asha
Hope this works, 1st time I have posted like this
Husdon and Asha's Mum


----------



## RickGibbs

HUDSON said:


> Hope this works, 1st time I have atatched like this


Looks like you got it.....I just moved your post to the right thread....

Great photo....


----------



## Momo

*Wow!*

I haven't been around for a while and now I see all these cute doggie pics.
they are all precious!!! My girl cannot stay still if there is another dog around
so my submission is more of an action shot. 
I know we don't stand a chance with all the great pics here, 
but just thought to share it  
she is playing with her brother on this one. 
good luck to all!


----------



## Selena

Your pictures are beautiful!!!


----------



## Buuddy

So who wants me to GROAN at them today lol?


----------



## Joe

Buuddy,

I think you have misunderstood the concept of giving THANKS and GROANS.

*Let me explain:*

Regarding THANKS button: There are users who really like to express their thanks to post, but don't like posting a post that looks like they're post boosting. THANKS button is here to help to keep our forum organized and clean of short 'Thanks' posts, making it easier to read. 

GROANS on the other hand are here to help admins and moderators to indicate people who are posting un-useful posts or something offending to other members, and makes it easier for us to handle it.

I checked your latest 'groans given' and you're obviously throwing it around just for fun.

I know you're not meaning it in any wrong way, but please stop it, you're not helping us.

Admin


----------



## davebeech

Here's Tom and his best buddy Barnie


----------



## Joe

Davebeech, this picture is probably going to get my vote. Very nice surrounding and it looks like both dogs are having fun.
It's very nice, don't tell me this was taken in your backyard.
Joe


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Joe said:


> Davebeech, this picture is probably going to get my vote. Very nice surrounding and it looks like both dogs are having fun.
> It's very nice, don't tell me this was taken in your backyard.
> Joe


My thoughts exactly, Joe. Great pic and if that is his backyard....i'm moving in.


----------



## njb

Carsonsdaddy said:


> My thoughts exactly, Joe. Great pic and if that is his backyard....i'm moving in.


Better not give out the address...might be a few of us showing up...that pond will be a sea of gold...


----------



## davebeech

Joe said:


> Davebeech, this picture is probably going to get my vote. Very nice surrounding and it looks like both dogs are having fun.
> It's very nice, don't tell me this was taken in your backyard.
> Joe


Hey, thanks guys, wish it was my back yard, it was taken in the peak district last summer and it's actually a river running through a small village called Yulegrave, and they really are best buddies.


----------



## Buuddy

Hehehe looks like a got yelled at for groaning lol, OK I'll stop!! don't want to get kicked out before getting my golden )


----------



## ontariogolden

Buuddy said:


> Hehehe looks like a got yelled at for groaning lol, OK I'll stop!! don't want to get kicked out before getting my golden )


haha I wasn't yelling, just commenting. I found it kind of funny actually.  

And you won't be kicked out. I think only one person has been banned from here in the history of the board. Am i right?


----------



## Joe

Yes, so far only one active member was banned
But still, please do not groan for no reason...


----------



## Selena

This is my best buddy picture. It is not the greatest but I love it. Its Wally and his brother Tug at 5 weeks. It is a little small I took it off my wall and scaned it. I am still trying to find the original.


----------



## Selena

davebeech said:


> Here's Tom and his best buddy Barnie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386


That is an amazing photo!! It looks like it belongs in a calendar.


----------



## Katiesmommy

Ok this thread is long but I have made a decision:

I really like........

Joe's Pictures
LauraEyes2 pictures
FranH pictures
Booker's Pictures

GREAT job everyone


----------



## Rocky

*Kayla and Rocky*

Here is my daughter and Rocky the day we brought him home. Unfortunately, Kayla was sick with strep that day and couldn't enjoy nearly enough, but she was thrilled none the less.


----------



## Gldiebr

Here is Bailey's submission - she and Moose had just spent the weekend at Gettysburg, last May. They didn't move the whole drive home!


----------



## Dog

Here's our entry for "Best Buddies" photo contest. I went through all our pics and this one will always be my favourite (taken in Oct. 06 after Amber came back from the vet after her operation).


----------



## greg bell

ok..I'll jump in..here is Casey and Dixie..when Dix was a pup...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

That's a great pic, Greg. I love how stretched out Dixie is...


----------



## Brandy's Mom

I can't vote! I think they are all winners!!!


----------



## Joe

I went through this whole thread once again and it's going to be really hard to choose the winning picture. It just reminds me of the last month, where I was looking at those pictures sorted out by Rick and simply couldn't decide....


----------



## Dog

Joe said:


> I think it has nothing to do with mega pixels.
> 2-3 mega pixels can be just enough when you have good zoom. This one has 10x optical zoom and that is what makes a difference.
> Anyhow, I think we've got off topic. Any new pictures?


This is very interesting though can you cut and paste this topic into a new thread?


----------



## Dog

Quoting Jessme7: I got tons of pictures of Marley and Maya together, but I always have absolutely loved this one.









I love this one TOO!!


----------



## BridiesMum

*Whispering Sweet Nothings*










I thought I`d just put this pic in as it looks like Gizmo is whispering something in Bridie`s ear lol. I wonder if it`s Sweet Nothings awww


----------



## Ginny

Here is our Best Buddies Submission


----------



## PeggyK

This isn't for the contest but I just love it-it's my Grand-daughter Meghan and Oakley.


----------



## hgatesy

One of my new favorites of me and Bent.


----------

